# not foals anymore, hows your 'yearlings' doing?



## AMW (1 January 2013)

Pleased with how my now as of today yearling is coming on  had her 3 months now (she was a May foal), she is a sweet little character & pleasant to have around. Cant wait to get her out showing this year  a new venture into the coloured & part bred world for us


----------



## SpottyTB (1 January 2013)

This is my little chap, he was a may baby too.. absoloutly naff photo's i'm afraid but he's stood at about 13.2 (wither) and 14hh (bum).. cob size head collar. 5/5'3 rug! 

His name is Hugo and he is a warmblood, approx 8 months old on Friday


----------



## Meandtheboys (1 January 2013)

yes I am very pleased with my baby 31st May baby ID x ISH and looking forward to showing her ( no more abscesses or rain scald please!! )














edited to say - apologies for the size......


----------



## elumpshie (1 January 2013)

my baby she tbxclydesdale she a may baby standing 13.3 at front 14.1 at bum wearing a pony headcollar and 5ft rug


----------



## cundlegreen (2 January 2013)

Glad to see other woolley babies. I can beat you all, as my "yearling" will be two months old on Sat. Poor lad had to have his microchip on Monday the 31st. Heres a pic taken Christmas day........


----------



## Meandtheboys (2 January 2013)

cundlegreen said:



			Glad to see other woolley babies. I can beat you all, as my "yearling" will be two months old on Sat. Poor lad had to have his microchip on Monday the 31st. Heres a pic taken Christmas day........





Click to expand...

CG - just so sweet...............


----------



## elumpshie (2 January 2013)

How do I get pics of my baby on here again I've got photo bucket but how do I get them from that to on here x


----------



## Highlands (2 January 2013)

elumpshie said:



			How do I get pics of my baby on here again I've got photo bucket but how do I get them from that to on here x
		
Click to expand...


There will be image codes, you need the IMG one, copy all of it and then paste


----------



## Asha (2 January 2013)

Heres my yearling, shes 9 months old. Her mums ID x TB ( only small amount TB), and her dad is Royaldik.
I absolutely adore her, she is the sweetest, kindest unflappable foal. Hates the bad weather, I have to drag her out of her stable if its raining. She is in a 5ft 9 rug, and about 14h. I did the string test and it says she will make 16.1.
She will do anything for a carrot


----------



## wynter (3 January 2013)

My nearly 9 month old ID filly, she's about 13.3hh and is such a sweet heart  






Next to my 16hh, 2yr old Holst filly 





I will have to take some new photo's of her as these are from november.


----------



## SpottyTB (4 January 2013)

Wynter- would you mind posting more photos? Just cos yours looks similar to mine


----------



## SpottyTB (4 January 2013)

*in size and build  (sorry was a bit short in first post). It's nice to compare and lovely fill btw


----------



## SpottyTB (4 January 2013)

*in size and build  (sorry was a bit short in first post). It's nice to compare and lovely *filly* btw


----------



## whirlwindhorses (4 January 2013)

Two of mine, born last April and May


----------



## SpottyTB (4 January 2013)

Looking at all the photos, it is making me feel much happier about my boy.. atm he looks like he has HUGE knees and hocks but actually comparing them to your lovely youngsters, they are big but don't look huge! 

Bloody constant worrier about OCD  i should have that in my sig "OCD PARANOID YOUNGSTER OWNER"


----------



## elumpshie (4 January 2013)

Lol spotty reindeer am the exact same scared to feed as well just incase there a constant worry lol


----------



## SpottyTB (4 January 2013)

Yep its so bad, when i first got Hugo i had a vet to give him his first lot of injections and i said to her "i'm feeding him this and this is how he looks and i'm TERRIFIED of OCD". She sort of laughed and said look the feed is fine and in honesty how many cases of OCD have you known of - like personally or friends in "real life" and not just on the internet  and i had to say none - but it still doesn't make me relax! 

Had vet out 2 days ago and asked her how he was looking and she said he's fine, you can easily feel ribs and its obvious that a meal is a treat for these guys.. i was stood their with my jaw on the floor! They are both fed once a day and have adlib hay, mine does only get his cup of balancer and the other has heaps of food (old fashioned parents in law) but still, they aren't that skinny! 

So it's like, ahhh how can you win!


----------



## Asha (5 January 2013)

Its fascinating for me to see how much bone they all have. My first foal by the same dam was crossed with a wb, and has a fantastic amount of bone. So when I picked the stallion to try and breed an eventer type, i tried to get a bit more blood. 

I thought she was quite chunky, but looking at the bones of all the above i think shes a bit lighter ??

i think she looks similar  to whirlwinds first photo ?

Gorgeous babies everyone.


----------



## eventrider23 (5 January 2013)

My girl at 9 months is a whopping 14.2. Sadly we didn't escape the dreaded OCD worry as she simply grew way way way too fast on no feed and is currently finishing her box rest from her OCD op but fingers crossed from the end of next week she is going to be able to go out and be a proper baby again. I love her to bits though as does anyone who meets her!


----------



## SpottyTB (5 January 2013)

Eventrider23 -have you any pictures of her? And what were the signs of OCD? Sorry for the questions, I'm so paranoid, he's 8months and around 13.2.. Knees and hocks like dinner plates.. You can feel his ribs easily:. So weight wise he's ok. 

Thanks in advance 
Stb


----------



## eventrider23 (5 January 2013)

I'll posts some pics of her later as can't off of this right now. Signs were no lameness at all but she came up with a swollen hock. No tenderness at all but on x ray there was a chip. She is MASSIVE and even weaning early, etc etc did nothing to stunt her.


----------



## SpottyTB (5 January 2013)

Eventrider- just seen some of your past posts, wow she's beautiful - i wish you the best of luck with her and hope she comes right.

I've got some photos of Hugo today.. 
















(Excuse the rested leg - lazy so and so!) 

STB


----------



## callmelucky (5 January 2013)

i cant post photos...boo. my comp wont let me do it...Any tips?!


----------



## eventrider23 (5 January 2013)

Spotty Reindeer - thank you!  Haven't posted pics on here in ages so here are some updated ones of her.  This pic of Roo was taken just under a month ago and she at 8 months old was standing 14.2!!!  Despite having been on months of box rest and her surgery.  Thankfully she is a MODEL patient and has won the hearts of everyone including the vets and nurses.  I simply cannot wait to see her out in the field again in a week!  She is out of a 16.3 WB x TB (50:50) mare and by a 16.2 WB jumping stallion but she is simply working on being 17.3 herself!!







These are a few of her last summer:













This was her when first on box rest before her op - if you look at the left hind you can see the hock is puffy.






I am just thankful she was insured lol and whatever happens, she was always one I bred to keep for myself as her sire and dam are very dear to me and she is the only foal by her dam I can have.  Fingers crossed her wound sites healed perfectly and the swelling, which can sometimes remain even after fixing is all gone.


----------



## Asha (5 January 2013)

eventrider23 said:









She is beautiful, and has a very kind face. I hope it all works out for you.
Lovely filly

Click to expand...


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 January 2013)

Anyone rememember this little guy? Born last June, pic Nov







And his half sis, born march 11, so technically a 2 year old now, pic in sept


----------



## wynter (5 January 2013)

OMG SPOTTYreindeer your boy does look just like my filly


----------



## kinskycookie (5 January 2013)

Ahh beautiful yearlings   My gorgeous little man is 9 months old now and measured a few weeks ago at 14.1 too. All legs! I'll be doing an extra thorough leg check tomorrow after reading these posts! Another OCD worrier here    (Off to search for up to date photo)


----------



## Sol (6 January 2013)

I'm a bit scared to think of my 'little' one as a yearling!  He was born in may, and came over from Germany in November  
This is him a few weeks ago, very bum high... (debating about stealing the older pony's feed bucket)





With me (I'm 5'4, we haven't measured Pea yet)





With my 15.2hh gelding when he arrived in Nov






I can't quite believe how big he's getting already, he's my first 'baby' though  Not bred by me, but out of two ponies I used to ride, was there to help with the covering - only thing I missed was the first 6 months of his life as we were in different countries  It's still very exciting though!


----------



## jeeve (6 January 2013)

Here is my 10 month photo, have not got my 12 month photo - but not much change.







[/IMG]


My son took her for a walk up the road today, she really enjoyed it, just a really laid back and confident filly. (buckskin is her mum)


----------



## kinskycookie (6 January 2013)

Growing too fast! Tried to get a nice square photo of him earlier but failed miserably so these were about a month ago.


----------



## SpottyTB (6 January 2013)

kinskycookie said:



			Growing too fast! Tried to get a nice square photo of him earlier but failed miserably so these were about a month ago. 









Click to expand...

Cant see any pictures ?

Wynter - yes  however yours looks prettier than mine mine lacks in that department at the moment..


----------



## Meandtheboys (6 January 2013)

SpottyTB said:



			Cant see any pictures ?

Wynter - yes  however yours looks prettier than mine mine lacks in that department at the moment.. 



Click to expand...

 "mine lacks in that department at the moment.."

Spotty - I look at mine and think was such a pretty foal and now a little bit "ugly and upside down" ..........( I can say that because she's mine !! ).............I am hoping that 'dodgy' stage has just come early.


----------



## SpottyTB (6 January 2013)

Haha yes, mine too was quite a handsome boy as a foal.. i think the fluff doesn't help, hoping when he loses the fluff and you can see "him" he'll be better looking .. and yes he looks upside down too, a little wormy some days - i can assure all that he is wormed up to his eye balls 

I look at some of these posts and think, bloody hell.. that's a smart looking yearling - you are all (no, i mean WE) are all very lucky


----------



## SKY (6 January 2013)

omg there all lovely.  i have to get some new pics of my girl "Black Velvet".
as shes my wee honey and getting quite big.  i will have to measure and sort some pics this week and update her on this thread.  she was born 3rd may 2012 so just over 8 mths.
loving all the pics on this thread, and nice to read  what height they are now and what they are to make.  just comparing growth.


----------



## SpottyTB (6 January 2013)

Hugo's birthday is 3rd of may 2012   Looking forward to your post with pics!


----------



## SKY (6 January 2013)

just went out after my post and thought i would take a few pics of her and measure her.  but my bloody phone for some reason wont let me transfer them trying ages, when i get it working i will post them, bewarned not groomed in them just in from field and not best posing in them for her, but its her now.  
also hugo is class, cool there birthday is the same.  i had a horse like him once he is now in york, pic of him is in my album bay with dog on his back that was chance when he was 3 yrs old and 16.1hhs.
black velvet is measuring 13.2hhs, will be interesting to see what she finishes at.  As her dam is 15.2hhs and sire 16.2hhs.  i can see her finish about 15.3hh-16hhs.  dont think she will make much over that.  but i am very happy with that as i like that height to ride as i am only 5ft4.  i have alot taller horses but for my own use i prefer 15hhs-16hhs.  she is also my forever horse, touch wood she likes me too lol .  cause she's stuck with me.  

argh cant get pics up.


----------



## SpottyTB (6 January 2013)

Sky - Oh my, it is like a grown up Hugo  very nice!  Yours sounds like she should make a good height  do you have a lot of youngsters or is she your first? Can you email the photos to your own email and then put them on photobucket? 

Don't think i mentioned in my original post, Hugo is out of a polish warmblood mare who is stood around 16.1/16.2 and a KWPN bay and white (Update) who is stood at 16hh/16.1 i believe. He's passported to make 16.2 but will just have to see, his half sister made 17.2 she was by an Irish 3/4 who was 17hh!


----------



## kinskycookie (6 January 2013)

hmmm , I can see pictures, do I need to adjust a privacy setting somewhere?


----------



## SpottyTB (6 January 2013)

kinskycookie said:



			hmmm , I can see pictures, do I need to adjust a privacy setting somewhere?
		
Click to expand...

Errr possibly, would it be in your settings?


----------



## kinskycookie (6 January 2013)

Can you see this one?


----------



## SpottyTB (6 January 2013)

kinskycookie said:








 Can you see this one?
		
Click to expand...

No i can't  however i can see the picture code... when i quote it!  how're you uploading them?


----------



## kinskycookie (6 January 2013)

Very strange, i'm sure ive put a photo on here before. I upload them to my album on profile then copy and paste onto here. I can see the photos and they are in your quotes too?! I've changed album to public settings. Will have a little look and see what I can come up with


----------



## kinskycookie (6 January 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=5180&pictureid=20669

Last try. .  did any of these work?!!  If not never mind, they weren't great photos anyway, just an excuse to show off my spottie beastie


----------



## SpottyTB (6 January 2013)

NO  and not joking, now you've said he/she? is spotty, i SO want to see  I have a spotty "BIG/GROWN UP" baby called Gem *See sig*


----------



## SKY (6 January 2013)

cant even email to my email through phone, bloody nightmare.  

ah well will get sorted.  in my photos the black horse i have, my 20 yr old gelding sticking his touge out hes called johney, rest is of black velvet few months ago not much change bit bigger and stonger looking, but thats her the black and white in pics sport foal type.  
also a few of my mares and foals i had.  i have a few broodmares, some heavy irish cobs and some irish sport horses all all coloured apart from my johney.   have 3 due to foal this year. 

well this is black velvet few mths ago.






[/IMG]

this will not bet me i will keep trying to transfer pictures, althought not great pics still want this phone to work right now, its bugging me.


----------



## SpottyTB (6 January 2013)

SKY said:



			cant even email to my email through phone, bloody nightmare.  

ah well will get sorted.  in my photos the black horse i have, my 20 yr old gelding sticking his touge out hes called johney, rest is of black velvet few months ago not much change bit bigger and stonger looking, but thats her the black and white in pics sport foal type.  
also a few of my mares and foals i had.  i have a few broodmares, some heavy irish cobs and some irish sport horses all all coloured apart from my johney.   have 3 due to foal this year. 

well this is black velvet few mths ago.






[/IMG]

this will not bet me i will keep trying to transfer pictures, althought not great pics still want this phone to work right now, its bugging me.
		
Click to expand...


What a lovely youngster, beautifully marked!


----------



## SKY (6 January 2013)

thanks, i just love the bones of her.


----------



## kinskycookie (6 January 2013)

He is lovely, I'm a bit of a sucker for nice even leg markings


----------



## kinskycookie (6 January 2013)

SpottyTB said:



			NO  and not joking, now you've said he/she? is spotty, i SO want to see  I have a spotty "BIG/GROWN UP" baby called Gem *See sig* 

Click to expand...

 I think you have commented on a photo of him before, I picked him up around the same time you were looking at Hugo. He is out of a KWPN mare by a knab x kinsky stallion. Very spotty botty  

 I think my 'rules' are set so that I can't post attachments/photos at the moment so that would explain why the photos aren't working! E-mail sent


----------



## SKY (6 January 2013)

thanks kinskycookie, i just love her to bits.  cant wait till she grows up, but also enjoying wathcing her change.   think where both havent probs with pics at min, my phone is driving me nuts, i have given up till later as have to put a colour in my hair so will try later again.  its only a few months old this phone dont know whats wrong with it.

ah well chat to you all later, away to do my roots.


----------



## kinskycookie (6 January 2013)

Oops sorry Sky, I should have guessed she was a girl with those stockings   My hair is slowly going for the 'dip dye' look! Cant really call them roots anymore!


----------



## elumpshie (6 January 2013)

http://m1076.photobucket.com/albumv...000078A6DAFF71F_zps612bcecb.jpg.html?newest=1


----------



## elumpshie (6 January 2013)

Wasn't sure if this wood work this is my filly be 8 months old next week


----------



## siennamum (6 January 2013)

kinskycookie said:



			I think you have commented on a photo of him before, I picked him up around the same time you were looking at Hugo. He is out of a KWPN mare by a knab x kinsky stallion. Very spotty botty  

 I think my 'rules' are set so that I can't post attachments/photos at the moment so that would explain why the photos aren't working! E-mail sent 

Click to expand...

Have you got a photobucket account. If not and you post on fb, I can upload them for you.


----------



## SpottyTB (6 January 2013)

Yes i think i might have commented before, i seem to remember liking him A LOT! 

Oh siennamum good idea, please do upload


----------



## elumpshie (6 January 2013)

Can someone tell me did my pic of my foaly work not the best at this uploading lol


----------



## SpottyTB (6 January 2013)

Yes it did but its pretty small but from what i can see, she has a lovely face  

PS) i like her back stockings!


----------



## elumpshie (6 January 2013)

Awe thank you how wood I get it on straight under my post


----------



## SpottyTB (6 January 2013)

You want the link in the same post? C+P the link and edit your post and add it in there


----------



## elumpshie (6 January 2013)

Think that's wat I done  and it just came up with the link to pic maybe cause am on my phone :/


----------



## SpottyTB (6 January 2013)




----------



## SKY (6 January 2013)

im back, roots is done and bloody phone phone still not playong ball.  so ah well, you can c her few mths ago in previous post, i give up my phone has won.

loving all your yearlings.


----------



## kinskycookie (6 January 2013)

Apparently I have a 'corrupt' album which is why no-one can see pics 

 I have a flickr or photobucket account somewhere so will get updating and upload some pics.  Thankyou Siennasmum - how do I share from Facebook? That would save some time and effort!

Love seeing how everyones babies are growing, I'm a little sad though that mine looks more horse than foal already!


----------



## Hurricanelady (7 January 2013)

A bit more than a yearling (now 18 months old), not a great picture although demonstrating the tolerance he has for his little brother who is constantly jumping all over him   Still going up (!) probably going to reach 17 hh like his sire.

Filling out now and finally growing into his knees, which is a relief.


----------



## kinskycookie (8 January 2013)

A busy day and a night shift later..... Can you see him now? 














 am I a gelding yet?


----------



## snowstormII (9 January 2013)

Am I old enough to count as a yearling?  I am only just 7 months so I think I am still a weanling till my birthday.  Mum says my bottom is a bit high, but I might grow into it!






This is what I looked like when I first got here aged 4 1/2 months...


----------



## kinskycookie (9 January 2013)

. 

Last try, can anyone see my little beastie?!


----------



## siennamum (9 January 2013)

yay. Gorgeous boy.


----------



## kinskycookie (9 January 2013)

whoop whoop! Shame I haven't got a decent square photo to put on now. What an anti climax   Maybe he'll be nice and tired after today's naughty adventure, I could take one tomorrow! 







Here's one more to explain the "am I a gelding yet?" Comment!


----------



## SpottyTB (9 January 2013)

Snowstorm - Yours is lovely  what is he/she? Breed  and mines only 8 months but in "show terms" counted as a yearling.. 

Kinsky - LOVELY  so gorgeous and love that last photo  how big is he due to make?


----------



## kinskycookie (9 January 2013)

Both his parents are 16hh so I'm happy if he makes that. Starting to think that he may make a touch more though! He seems to be growing nice and evenly, was quite shocked when I measured him as didn't think he'd grown that much. I ought  to do 'the string test' everyone talks about. His legs are huge! 

Can't wait to see all these gorgeous babies in their summer coats


----------



## snowstormII (11 January 2013)

Thank you!  My ginger foal is a Quantock Hill Pony.  I think he is due to make about 14.3/15 hh (I hope!).

Kinsky, it was well worth the wait to see your lovely spotty boy. I could so be a foal hoarder!!

I am equally keen to see them all in their summer coats - don't think it will be this weekend though!!  I just know there is a smart little horse underneath all of Titch's fluff, especially if/when his front end catches up with the back end.  Good job I love my fugly duckling!!


----------



## snowstormII (11 January 2013)

When are people gelding their colts?  Think mine has 2 nuts now, but he is still being nice.  Having said that I want him to maximise his height and have heard he will grow taller and leaner if cut early-ish rather than leaving him till 3 when he would get thicker set but poss not so tall. Sorry to high-jack post.  Just so pleased to have found my gang on HHO!!


----------



## Hurricanelady (11 January 2013)

snowstormII said:



			When are people gelding their colts?  Think mine has 2 nuts now, but he is still being nice.  Having said that I want him to maximise his height and have heard he will grow taller and leaner if cut early-ish rather than leaving him till 3 when he would get thicker set but poss not so tall. Sorry to high-jack post.  Just so pleased to have found my gang on HHO!!
		
Click to expand...

Hi, personally I have found early gelding to be better whilst colts are still with their dam - both mine have sailed through the procedure with little swelling, no infection, no stress and very quick recovery.  This year's foal was done recently at 5.5 months old and after a very cold day sitting at my yard working in the car to ensure there were no complications (!) he was climbing all over the mare and very ready to go out next day - you wouldn't have known he'd been gelded that morning.  He had no bleeding at all, and last year's foal only had a small amount of bleeding for 2 days.

Last year's foal's behaviour improved immeasurably immediately after gelding, and of course the procedure is somewhat more significant the bigger the relevant body parts are later on in life!  

I'm not sure about the taller/leaner thing if gelded early, my vet last year said something like that but I'm sure the more experienced breeders on here than me will be able to advise.

Good luck


----------



## SpottyTB (11 January 2013)

Very nice Kinsky, snowstorm - yours is lovely.. but what is a quantock pony? what breed or is that the breed? (please excuse my ignorance - i just have never heard of that before) 


And as for gelding, i was planning on doing mine at 6 months but then we got the mud thing and now its to bad to do it so am waiting until march/april time.. he's exceptionally behaved for a colt, you don't have to worry about him striking out, he doesn't/hasn't bitten or nibbled ..so whilst he's like that - i don't mind! He'll be around 10/11 months old.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (11 January 2013)

Mine has just been done at 7 months,  he went into vets as he is quite little & they wanted to knock him out for it. 

He is fine & dandy, very little swelling & back out happily with his friends


----------



## kinskycookie (11 January 2013)

I can only find one nut on Mr spot but he also has a lovely temperament, and not at all 'colty', in fact I was amazed at how well he let me search for the missing nut lol!  - Having said that he was apparently very full of himself having escaped his own paddock, prancing along the fence to the mares paddock the other day...and was enjoying himself so much he was uncatchable for a few hours!  ooops  

Plan at the moment is for vet to try and find other nut next week then geld March time I think   (he will be just 1yr old then).

SnowstormII - he is so cute


----------



## snowstormII (12 January 2013)

SpottyTB - Quantock Hill Ponies are bred on the hills in Somerset, the Quantocks.  They seem to me to be a type rather than a breed.  One source says they are based on Exmoor ponies, but this one and my last one didn't look much like it 

My last one was apparently 2nd generation 3/4 TB with alot of pony mixed in I'd say.  This one is much heavier boned and much more fuzzy!! The breeders son told me the sire would have been a welsh c/ araby sort of thing.  So it is a bit of a gamble how he will turn out.  Makes it a bit more fun though!

I really wish they were a recognised breed though as my last one was an ace show hunter pony and I would have loved to do more with her in the native classes. I have also heard that they make excellent competition ponies, especially jumping.


----------

